# Mavic FTS-L Hubs with 10 speed Cassette question



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a set of Mavic wheels that are shimano compatible with the use of a supplied spacer. My question is do I still need to use the supplied shimano 10 speed cassette spacer or can I just continue to use the Mavic spacer ?

Thanks


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Use both.


----------

